# How to remove the fish smell from your hands.



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

After a salmon fishing outing I could still smell fish on my hands. This was after showing and washing my hands a couple time. After a bit of time I poured a small amount of Listerene Mouth Wash on my hands.

This removed the fish odor. Today I carry of bottle of listerene with me on every trip away from home just for this purpose. 

Not sure if anybody else has tried this.

What other methods do you guys use when bar soap is not enough?

edit that should be fish on the tpoic line not foish. LOL

Skinner


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Lemon Juice


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I mix up a container with some bleach, dish detergent, and water. It cleans and disinfects my fish cleaning table, cooler, and removes the fish smell from my hands.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Never thought of that but it sounds like a good idea. I always have a bottle of "real lemon" lemon juice in the fridge at home. Use it to wash my hands after handling fish and slicing onions etc. Works great at removing the smell. I would not use it as a substitute to washing but using it with regular hand washing really helps. Not sure how conveinant it would be to keep a bottle of that with you though, I think it needs refrigeration once opened but?


----------



## Dan(MI) (Jul 30, 2008)

I have used shaving cream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Tooth paste


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Skinner 2 said:


> After a salmon fishing outing I could still smell fish on my hands. This was after showing and washing my hands a couple time. After a bit of time I poured a small amount of Listerene Mouth Wash on my hands.
> 
> This removed the fish odor. Today I carry of bottle of listerene with me on every trip away from home just for this purpose.
> 
> ...


I just drink beer until I don't notice anymore.:evil:


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Why did we not know this in High school :lol:


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Anglers said:


> Why did we not know this in High school :lol:


LMAO! Ahhh man what are you talking about bud, they smelled nice & sweet back in those days... :lol:


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

What I really need to know is how do you get the skunk smell out of the boat?


----------



## wallyguy (Mar 20, 2009)

salt


----------



## Jim Zellinger (Jul 12, 2008)

Anyone else use the wonder bar. A stainless steel bar that looks like soap???

It works, and I don't know how. I even had one of my friends use stailess flatware and it worked too.

Can anyone tell me why is works I have no idea


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Jim Zellinger said:


> Anyone else use the wonder bar. A stainless steel bar that looks like soap???
> 
> It works, and I don't know how. I even had one of my friends use stailess flatware and it worked too.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why is works I have no idea


I've heard that it has something to do with the negative or positive ions. Kind of like those air filtration devices.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It is something about pos/neg ions Al ...
The v00ndAR Bar is Stainless Steel (like my sink) which I already own , so I use that instead...
*Out in the field??*
Try coffee!!
No kidding.
C.O. Bigelow No.1160 Lemon Cream Body Wash works as well.
:lol:
I usually use that with a squirt of liquid hand soap and a squirt of hand sanitizer (helps dilute the fish oils that want to stay behind) along with a rub down of my sink.

*OK... how many "closet finger sniffers" do we have here???*

:evilsmile :evil:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> *OK... how many "closet finger sniffers" do we have here???*


Ya caught me!#@ :evil:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

diztortion said:


> Ya caught me!#@ :evil:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

So many memorable experiences with that smell . I like it on my hands atleast 2-3x's a week and the taste is even better ...especially with butter. :tdo12:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

KWB said:


> LMAO! Ahhh man what are you talking about bud, they smelled nice & sweet back in those days... :lol:


:16suspect _Nice and sweet_..???? I always remember 'em smelling a little like pee...


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> :16suspect _Nice and sweet_..???? I always remember 'em smelling a little like pee...


 
LMAO! I was waiting for that comment, ahh the good ole days...


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Use a tampon
seems to work for women.........


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

What is the old limerick?...something about trout


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

mike the pike said:


> What is the old limerick?...something about trout


pull it out...?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

mike the pike said:


> What is the old limerick?...something about trout


The one about the guy from Nantucket???


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> The one about the guy from Nantucket???


 Ahhh, think he "sailed to NY in a bucket"?


----------



## mrymar (May 9, 2002)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Tooth paste


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

divorce gets rid of the smell but cost more than soap!!:yikes:


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> *OK... how many "closet finger sniffers" do we have here???*
> 
> :evilsmile :evil:


Guilty! :lol:


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Treehopper said:


> What I really need to know is how do you get the skunk smell out of the boat?


ironically............




......................fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

jstfish48162 said:


> ironically............
> 
> ......................fish!!!!!!!!


Nicely done!!!!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Nicely done!!!!


Thank You Sir!!!


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

stainless steel sink like said before

Also kills bacteria


----------



## ddiment2 (Mar 26, 2005)

My buddy always carries a can of Lysol spray....... it works great! And also helps with all the cuts and scratches from a weekend of fishing.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Try Eve disposable douche...works for my wife!!!!:corkysm55


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

Richard Cranium said:


> Try Eve disposable douche...works for my wife!!!!:corkysm55


I think you're supposed to hold it over your head with the shower head thingy facing down and just bath in it. You will smell like Mountain Breeze


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Menthol shaving cream


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Is there a problem with fish smell ?.....one of my favorite scents


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

You guys actually touch fish......Yuuuuuccckkkkk!!! :fish2:


----------

